# 120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator



## mecrob (20. September 2018)

*120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator*

Moin Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach der Eierlegendenwollmilchsau mit einem enormen Luftdurchsatz, einem hohem statischem Druck, zudem unhörbar, langlebig, günstig und gutaussehend. Da meine physikalischen Grundkenntnisse mich allerdings annehmen lassen, dass es diesen Lüfter nicht gibt, priorisiere ich das Ganze mal:

 1) höchste Leistung am Radiator,
 2) möglichst leise bei niedrigen Drehzahlen
 3) Preis, Optik und langlebigkeit sind egal

Was habe ich damit eigentlich vor? Den Lüfter benötige ich zur Kühlung eines i7 2600k @ 4,4GHz an einem 120mm Radiator. Der verbaute Arctic F12 schafft es nicht die CPU ausreichend zu kühlen, sodass ich die CPU zur zeit nur bis 4,0GHz laufen lassen kann. Mit 4,0GHz komme ich in Prime95 auf max. 72°. Da mir beim zocken die Laustärke nicht so wichtig ist, soll der Lüfter die maximale Leistung aus dem Radiator kitzeln, damit auch an heissen Sommertagen genug Headroom vorhanden ist.

Zudem erhoffe ich mir ein besseres Verhältnis von Luftdurchsatz zu Lautstärke bei niedrigen Drehzahlen. Meine Zotac 980ti Amp schaltet die Lüfter komplett aus, be quiet Pure Power 10, sowie die geplanten 2x 120mm Gehäuselüfter, sollten kaum wahrnehmbar sein. Es bleibt im Desktopbetrieb, als letzte verbleibende Geräuschquelle, der Lüfter am Radiator. Die Artic F12 sind ab und zu schon hörbar, was auch daran liegt das der Lüfter über das Mainboard angestuert wird und hochdreht, sobald die CPU Temperatur steigt. Lässt sich das Problem ohne eine externe Lüftersteuerung lösen?

Interessant finde ich bisher den Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM sowie den Scythe Gentle Typhoon 5400


Edit: Bin im falschen Unterforum gelandet, sry


----------



## v3nom (20. September 2018)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator*

enormen Luftdurchsatz, einem hohem statischem Druck, zudem unhörbar, langlebig, günstig aber nicht gutaussehend:

Noctua NF-A12x25

Für mich der beste 120mm Lüfter. Unglaublich leise und leistet bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr als der nächst beste Lüfter bei gleicher Lautstärke.

Optisch top und evtl. ne Option (aber nicht die ultra leisesten):
- eLoop
- NF-F12 chromax
- Corsair ML


----------



## mecrob (20. September 2018)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator*

Artic F12
Luftdurchsatz 	90.1m³/​h
Luftdruck        -
Lautstärke 	0.3 Sone  --> 30db(A)

Noctua NF-A12x25
Luftdurchsatz 	102.1m³/​h
Luftdruck 	2.34mmH₂O
Lautstärke 	22.6dB(A)

Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM
Luftdurchsatz 	186.7m³/​h
Luftdruck 	7.63mmH₂O
Lautstärke 	43.5dB(A)

Corsair ML120
Luftdurchsatz 	20.4-127.4m³/​h
Luftdruck 	0.2-4.2mmH₂O
Lautstärke 	16-37dB(A)


Wenn ich die Werte so vergleiche erscheint mir der Noctua NF-A12x25 nicht viel potenter als mein Arcitc F12, bzw. noch nicht Potent genug.
Der Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM gefällt mir von den Herstellerangaben am besten, nur weiss ich nicht wie leise ich diesem im Desktopbetrieb bekomme.


----------



## v3nom (20. September 2018)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator*

Datenblätter kann ich auch lesen, bringen aber nicht viel wenn man die Feinheiten vergleichen will. Reviews und Tests solltest du lesen!

Schau dir mal diesen Test an und im besonderen Kühlvermögen über Schalldruckpegel. Ich hatte viele 120mm Lüfter (aus deiner Liste nur den Arctic nicht) und der NF-A12x25 ist *mit Abstand* der beste.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (20. September 2018)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator*

v3nom hat die üblichen verdächtigen schon aufgezählt. Allesamt wesentlich performanter als dein Arctic am radiator, angeführt vom NF-A12*25. Aber egal was du denn nun nimmst, ein einzelner 120mm radiator reicht einfach nicht aus um deinen übertakteten i7 leise zu kühlen. Selbst meine alte 240er AIO kam da an dir grenzen.

LG


----------



## mecrob (20. September 2018)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator*

Mein Ziel ist es auch nicht meinen i7 "leise" zu kühlen. 
Ich möchte meinen i7 @ 4,4GHz bei maximal 70° betreiben und dabei Reserven für heisse Tage haben. Beim Stresstest mit Prime95 habe ich @ 4,0 GHz und ca 20° Raumtemperatur um die 70°. 
Meint ihr der  NF-A12*25 hat ausreichend Leistung für meine Bedürfnisse?

Den Radiator hatte ich vorher hinten am Lüfter. Um die Temperaturen zu senken ist dieser jetzt nach vorne gewandert und kann Frischluft ziehen. Die Gehäusebelüftung übernehmen zwei Silent Wings 3.


----------



## v3nom (20. September 2018)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator*

Frage ist wie laut ist noch erträglich für dich? Der NF-A12x25 geht bis 2000rpm, wenn du noch mehr Reserven haben willst dann was schnelleres.
Ein Lüfterwechsel bringt bei gleicher Drehzahl im besten Fall ~1°. Mit dem NF-A12 kannst du bei gleicher Lautstärke die Lüfter schneller drehen lassen -> besser kühlen.


----------



## SpatteL (21. September 2018)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator*

Habe ich es überlesen oder hast du uns noch gar nicht gesagt, was du überhaupt für eine Kühlung hast?!
Wenn du jetzt bei 4GHz bei 70°C bist bezweifle ich, das du nur durch das tauschen der Lüfter, auf 4,4GHz kommst.


----------



## mecrob (21. September 2018)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator*

Es handelt sich um eine Artic Liquid Freezer 120 Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 ab €' '54,89 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Mein CPU lässt sich problemlos auf 4,4GHz takten, allerdings gehen dann die Temperaturen durch die Decke. Als der Radiator noch mit der warmen Luft aus dem Gehäuse gekühlt wurde hatte ich @4,4GHz bei Battlefield V Temperaturen von +85°, danach habe ich das Experiment abgebrochen. 

Wie meine Temperaturen sich mit der neuen Einbauposition unter Prime95 verhalten und @ 4,4Ghz verhalten sollte ich wohl erstmal testen.


----------



## SpatteL (21. September 2018)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator*



mecrob schrieb:


> Mein CPU lässt sich problemlos auf 4,4GHz takten, allerdings gehen dann die Temperaturen durch die Decke.


Wenn die Temperaturen "durch die Decke gehen" kann man wohl kaum davon reden, das sich die CPU problemlos auf 4,4Ghz takten lässt...

Eine 120er AIO ist in der Leistung halt nicht viel(wenn überhaupt) besser als ein guter Luftkühler.
Was wahrscheinlich mehr als ein Lüftertausch bringt, wäre ein größerer Radiator.
btw gibt es ein extra Forum für AIOs
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/geschlossene-wasserkuehlungen/3466
(einfach mal einen Mod anfragen, ob er es verschiebt)


----------



## Thoddeleru (24. September 2018)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator*

Der Radiator ist ja ziemlich dick. Du könntest mal noch einen zweiten Lüfter für Push-Pull Config dazunehmen und schauen, ob das vielleicht schon was hilft. Im Übrigen: Wie sind die Temps denn beim zocken? Prime95 Last ist doch eher praxisfern.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. September 2018)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator*

@TE

Im Startpost steht in Punkt zwei deiner Prioliste es soll leise und mit geringer Drehzahl gekühlt werden, dann bei deiner zweite Antwort dort wäre die Angabe leise nicht mehr dein Ziel... was denn nun? 

Wenn leise nicht das Ziel ist bist du mit dem 120er Radiator CPU only schon mal gut unterwegs, denn die Fläche ist zu knapp für eine CPU... erst recht mit OC und deinem Wunsch mit Reserve für den Sommer. Wo keine ist kann keine Reserve mit einem neuen Lüfter erreicht werden.

Dir hilft nur Fläche, also flux ein mindesten 240er Radiator besorgt bzw eine AiO (wenn es geht erweiterbar) und dann könnte man darüber reden die Ziele im Startpost  zu erreichen.


----------



## Dagnarus (26. September 2018)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator*

Man sollte vielleicht mal erwähnen das ein 120mm Radi im Allgemeinen ca. 100W Abwärme bewältigen kann. Ein übertakteter i7 mit mehr als 4GHz produziert aber MEHR als 100W an Abwärme. Dementsprechend kann ein 120mm Radi egal was für ein Lüfter da dran hängt den i7 nicht gut kühlen.


----------



## Duke711 (26. September 2018)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit bester Performance am Radiator*



Dagnarus schrieb:


> Man sollte vielleicht mal erwähnen das ein 120mm Radi im Allgemeinen ca. 100W Abwärme bewältigen kann. Ein übertakteter i7 mit mehr als 4GHz produziert aber MEHR als 100W an Abwärme. Dementsprechend kann ein 120mm Radi egal was für ein Lüfter da dran hängt den i7 nicht gut kühlen.



Nur eine Frage der Massendurchsätze und somit der Lautstärke:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=962563


----------

